# Mv Trecarne



## glennmiddlemiss (Jul 28, 2007)

does anybody recognise anyone, singapore i think, 73/74 , any info would be great. glenn middlemiss with hat on. cheers.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Party animals!!!. Dont recognise ayone although guy down bottom with specs looks like John Lennon !! Nah couldnt be.......


----------



## glennmiddlemiss (Jul 28, 2007)

bloody hell me claim to fame, sailed with a beatle, made a change from cockroaches.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

I was a Deck App on the " Trecarne" from March 1960 to March,1962. 

We had this old AB called Paddy all the time I sailed on her.

He came up with this to all Apps...

Paddy " You are intelligent aren't you? So what does a cat do when it has a crap?"

Apprentice " Buries it?"

Paddy: " Right! And what does a dog do when it has a crap?"

App. " Turns around and sniffs at it?"

Paddy:" Right! What is the square root of 1,234,567.89 ?"

App. " Well..... I don't know!"

Paddy: " Just shows! You know more about ****, than you do about maths!"


----------

